# [V] Xbox 360 Konsole - Arcade System



## Eraser28 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

verkaufe meineXbox 360 Konsole. Alles befindet sich in einem sehr gepflegten Zustand, die Konsole wurde kaum benutzt. OVP komplett inklusive allen Kabeln, Memorycard, Handbuch, Wireless Controller, 3-monatiger Xbox Live Mitgliedschaft, Arcade Compilation (Pacman, UNO...) und einem SVGA Kabel HQ von Big Ben zum Anschluss an einen PC Monitor.
Preislich dachte ich so an 140 Euro inklusive Versand, ihr dürft mir aber auch gerne einen Preisvorschlag unterbreiten.


----------

